# Cat stopped grooming herself and throwing up?



## ATrueClassAct (30 June 2013)

She's going to vet next week but our cat has seemed to just stop grooming herself and if we try and change her food she just throws it up..we want to try her on higher quality food because she has a sensitive stomach. She still eats and hunts in the garden and her coat is still good quality, just she's stopped grooming herself and she despises being groomed, always has hated it right from a kitten. She is 11 years old now, standard British longhaired cat. No other animals or young children in the house either and have lived in same house for 10 years now


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 June 2013)

Hmmm, my sister's siamese doesn't really groom much and does puke some foods up, but she's 20 so the vet advised us to keep an eye on her (re cleaning) and to feed the food that she can keep down.

However as your cat is much younger, a trip to the vet sounds sensible. I hope she returns to her normal self soon.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (30 June 2013)

Thank you Faracat  she's always been a fussy cat with food..hopefully it's nothing too serious. Google can be heart breaking :/


----------



## Antw23uk (1 July 2013)

Have you thought about trying her on the RAW/ BARF diet? My boys are on the raw diet and they absolutely thrive on it and its the most natural diet they can have.
Check out Natural Instincts which is where i get my food from for the boys


----------



## ATrueClassAct (1 July 2013)

Just been today and bought some higher quality food called Hi life..will see how she takes that. Is the raw food like none cooked food?


----------



## suestowford (1 July 2013)

I've got a cat with a sensitive stomach - messy isn't it? We give ours what she will eat, as she has managed to get to 15 yrs old with her dicky tummy, so I reckon as long as she is eating something (it is all cat food, not human food) then she is doing well.

I wonder if your cat has stopped grooming herself because she is feeling stiff and achy with age?


----------



## Alexart (1 July 2013)

Having bad teeth can also stop them grooming and not chewing food enough so making them chuck up, hairballs can also be a cause of vomiting, I'd deff get her to the vet to get an MOT done and make sure all is working well.  When was she last wormed as if she's anything like mine who can be bothered to hunt they are usually infested within a 6 weeks or so of their last wormer.


----------



## Antw23uk (2 July 2013)

ATrueClassAct said:



			Just been today and bought some higher quality food called Hi life..will see how she takes that. Is the raw food like none cooked food?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes its raw human grade food, a mixture of muscle like heart and liver, kidneys, bone and fur. I buy it 'pre made' so it has the added things like salmon oil, brewers yeast, bilberry powder and sea kelp to make it a complete food and its in frozen packs which i defrost as and when i need it.

I've run out since Sunday with delivery today but the boys have been in heaven munching on raw chicken wings in the garden for breakfast and dinner .. They just LOVE munching on the bones and have amazing teeth with no plaque 
Our eldest is four, five this year and by six months old he had horrible plaque on his teeth and gums. Within a few weeks of being on the raw diet he had perfectly white teeth with no plaque because of the bone crunching. His stools where tiny and none smelly. His coat and eyes shiny and furballs have become a thing of the past. I love my boys and it would take EXCEPTIONAL circumstances for me to ever put them on that rubbish that is commercial cat food (wet and dry) again.


----------



## Antw23uk (2 July 2013)

Alexart said:



			Having bad teeth can also stop them grooming and not chewing food enough so making them chuck up, hairballs can also be a cause of vomiting, I'd deff get her to the vet to get an MOT done and make sure all is working well.  When was she last wormed as if she's anything like mine who can be bothered to hunt they are usually infested within a 6 weeks or so of their last wormer.
		
Click to expand...

Dry commercial cat food actually causes plaque build up in cats even though they try to brain wash us with advertising to say it helps plaque build up.

Raw bones and fur are like a mop through the stomach and intestines, it drags everything through keeping all tubes clean whereas commercial cat food clogs up the intestinal track ... one of the reasons there poo smells so bad ... 
Worming as you say is really important and should be kept up to date as per vets instructions.
Good luck OP


----------



## ATrueClassAct (2 July 2013)

Thank you for all the help! She's not thrown up new food and she's off to be professionally groomed to help her out. Think she may be getting stiff. All her worming etc is Upto to date, vet is next week though.


----------



## evehardwick (10 July 2013)

You should gradually change cat foods over, if you do it too soon then it upsets their stomachs


----------



## ATrueClassAct (20 July 2013)

Just thought I'd update on cat.
She's had a full trim and comb so can now groom herself easier and seems to be again. Stopped throwing up when we changed her food to a high quality one and had bloods done at vets, nothing abnormal apart from very slight anaemia and she's gained 0.6kg so we've gotta take her back in 6weeks for re weigh but all is well with her.
Thank you HHO for advice


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2013)

I'm glad she's doing better now.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 July 2013)

ATrueClassAct said:



			She's going to vet next week but our cat has seemed to just stop grooming herself and if we try and change her food she just throws it up..we want to try her on higher quality food because she has a sensitive stomach. She still eats and hunts in the garden and her coat is still good quality, just she's stopped grooming herself and she despises being groomed, always has hated it right from a kitten. She is 11 years old now, standard British longhaired cat. No other animals or young children in the house either and have lived in same house for 10 years now
		
Click to expand...



 I would guess its fur balls.  Failing that she has eaten something she should  not have.  I would get vets advice on this one.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (22 August 2013)

Today she was put to sleep. Sadly found this afternoon to have stomach cancer and it had spread to lymph nodes. Rip Poppet. We love you so much xxx


----------



## abitodd (22 August 2013)

So sorry to hear this,especially since she had improved and you had got your hopes up........You did all you could for her including a peaceful and dignified end. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (22 August 2013)

Thank you xxx


----------



## pines of rome (22 August 2013)

So sorry you lost her, I am looking after one of mine that has cancer and I don,t know how long I will have with him!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 August 2013)

I'm so very sorry to read this. 

RIP Poppet.


----------

